# 103.3 The Edge wants ME.....



## ShelleySnapz (Oct 1, 2006)

As their photogrpaher for events!! hotosmiles:   Today at the Bills football game Chris was there with Teletechs company (representing) and he saw Eric (marketing) Dan the Man and Evil Jim from  103.3 there so he invites them to the club seating to hang, now Eric has seen my work on Myspace (same shots I posted here of 808 ).  Now everyone is getting all drunk in the club seats and Chris is promoting the hell out of NLP....so Eric gets in on it and starts telling everyone how good my shots are sooooo they went on the internet, and went to myspace THEN went on my flickr site!  Not only was the radio station guys there...CBC reps were there http://www.citadelbroadcasting.com/  These dudes are the big honchos that  keep the radio stations in business by broadcasting all the songs etc!  They want to start using me for upcoming events!  From what I understand Dan  really wants  my services!  OMG this is WAY too cool!!  I will take  the pics for 103.3 and on the pics I put NLP's logo and I get the majority of the cut from the check issued to our comnpany WOW!!!


----------



## JohnMF (Oct 1, 2006)

i'm a bit confused as to what's going on with all these names and stuff, but it sounds like it's good news, so well done you! :thumbup:


----------



## ShelleySnapz (Oct 1, 2006)

Chris=my partner (and CEO) of New Level Promotions (aka NLP)
Teletech= the "normal" job we work for, our client is United Healthcare Group
Eric= marketing/production for 103.3
Dan= one of the DJ's/marketing
Evil Jim=one of the DJ's/marketing


----------



## sfaribault (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds like lots of fun...  You were in the right place at the right time..

Steve


----------



## EBphotography (Oct 3, 2006)

VERY cool! Citadel manages our local station, Q 97.9. Congratulations!


----------



## pacereve (Oct 4, 2006)

Congrats! The media is great to work with. They have HUGE connections and talk lots.  If they're impressed (which they are), they'll be spreading your name around.

Don't forget to show use some of these pics!


----------



## Orgnoi1 (Oct 5, 2006)

Good luck with it! Sounds like a great opportunity to a fellow NYer... =)


----------



## craig (Oct 5, 2006)

SWEET!!!!!! It is on!

Tread lightly. The corporate machine can go south at a moment's notice.


----------



## ShelleySnapz (Oct 6, 2006)

OOPS I have a correction...Evil Jim is the head honcho of Citadel in the WNY area!


----------



## sohc3s (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice, now mabye the edge will get some decent pics of there events, lol GL with it


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 21, 2008)

Congratulations.  Sounds like a great gig!


----------



## crystal_lynn (Mar 21, 2008)

Sounds like fun, congrats!


----------



## craig (Mar 21, 2008)

So how is this deal working out 2 years later? Is Shelly Snapz still on this forum?

Love & Bass


----------

